# Poll: What do you think of guys who use escorts because they are too shy to date?



## RobinX (May 24, 2010)

There is a current poll regarding the use of escort services ( http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/do-you-like-escort-services-90817/?highlight=escort)

I have a related poll question to ask:

What do you think of guys using escort services because they are too shy to meet women otherwise?


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

It's not really any of my business. If all you want is sex, sure, I guess. If it's in lieu of a relationship I doubt it'd work, but it's their choice.

It's sad because I like me my virgins.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm neutral. I don't think it would help my situation; I want a relationship. Or something like it. Yay Perfectionist — we'd get along well, for a few seconds.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Neutral.

That's their business.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I feel pretty negatively about it. I chose the 'against' option because of that, although the way it's worded is not an accurate representation of my opinion/feelings.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There's nothing to get out of it but a brief period of "pleasure" that is fleeting at best.

I'd rather spend my money on an Extra Value Meal at McDonald's.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

I think they're ok. I'm for it. I don't think it helps in "relating" to women though.

I think the poll choices are too specific. Feels like the OP is putting strange, nonsensical answers in my mouth.


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

Neutral, leaning toward negative. 'Escorts' makes me think of the desperate, sad streetwalker with no other choice at all.

Not my thing, but if it were I'd go someplace legal.. health reasons for one thing, but more importantly, I'd need to know she's doing it for a job and not because she was forced to. That'd make it a case of two consenting adults, so why not have some fun.



caflme said:


> ...and you will always know you had to pay for it.


Because of that, right.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> There's nothing to get out of it but a brief period of "pleasure" that is fleeting at best.
> 
> I'd rather spend my money on an Extra Value Meal at McDonald's.


Adding to that....

You will get a bit more sustenance out of the EVM at McDs.

If you feel guilty after EVM you can go for a run.

EVMs are a lot less expensive.

Seeing a woman at an escort service will only be SLIGHTLY more satisfying that doing the deed alone since she will not care and you will always know you had to pay for it.


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

See, after reading all this, I want hamburgers more than a prostitute.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Me too... too bad you don't live close by... I'd meet you at Mickey Ds right now lol.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

I wouldn't do it but if someone else does it doesn't affect me.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I think every action has consequences, and that every adult who makes the decision to "use" escorts should realize that because they will have to deal with whatever those consequences are. I personally wouldn't go in that direction if I were seeking romantic interaction with someone because I...cherish intimacy as stupid as that may sound. I don't wanna just have sex. I want to shake the universe and I can't do that with some person I don't know and don't feel close to. I wouldn't see it as a step towards it either. I'd face my own demons mentally/emotionally and I would know that building whatever self-esteem I need to function in the dating world would take time. I'd just take other avenues...like bowling and junk...haha. :b I don't really understand how escorts can help that much with this kind of problem but it's not for me to understand since I haven't decided to go there, ya know?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

An escort is way different than a prostitute. With an escort you can have conversation in a public area, like at a restaurant, and it's like a proper date. So you would be socializing with a woman, probably help your sa considerably because she would be attentive and usually able to hold a conversation with you. It would give your self esteem a boost. I think the other is extra.

I know you could just have a conversation with a prostitute too, but it would be in a hotel or whatever, so not like a proper date.

Anyway, my feelings are neutral. It's nobody's business except yours and no need to tell anyone unless you want to.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't see it as evil, so I voted "neutral". I myself lost my virginity to a prostitute at age 18. However, I think it is much, much better to intensely work on one's anxiety and social skills so one can find a girlfriend in the forseeable future. Spend the money on a good therapist instead.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

D11 said:


> An escort is way different than a prostitute.


Oh, that clears things up. I don't know too much about these things. The poll makes more sense now.


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

D11 said:


> An escort is way different than a prostitute. With an escort you can have conversation in a public area, like at a restaurant, and it's like a proper date. So you would be socializing with a woman, probably help your sa considerably because she would be attentive and usually able to hold a conversation with you. It would give your self esteem a boost. I think the other is extra.


He'd be paying $500 or so an hour for the conversation. A lot of customers for this reason don't spend a long time talking, but "get down to business". The difference between going to a streetwalker and an escort can be compared to the difference between going to a Taco Bell and going to an expensive, chic Mexican restaurant highly rated by Zagat's. There is a definite difference in quality, but they are both still in the retail food business.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

A few facts:

Most young men in times past were brought to escorts as a rite of passage into manhood.

Before our era of decadent marriages and rampant divorces, escorts were seen as a preservation tool of marriage. It's a relatively new concept for wives to be jealous of escorts. Affairs were hated, but escorts weren't. Escorts are only feared in modern society because the union of marriage has become unstable and wives fear emotional competition from escorts. In any other era this would be laughable and bring ridicule, because it's an admission to saying the lowest stratum of women in society can win over your man's affections.

In most societies of the past prostitution was, legal, affordable, safe and widely available. It's only in recent times that it's been outlawed.

Considering the above facts, I have no problem with escorts. We live in an era that's completely opposite of all previous history. Why should I be ashamed of something that's been tolerated, promoted and accepted throughout 95% of history and then suddenly over night been stigmatized?


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Neutral for the most part. I dont consider it "evil" or "wrong" per se, people can do what they want.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

I think there's obviously a need for it. I don't see anything wrong with at all. Noone elses business.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

It's fine as long as they don't ask for a zj


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't know enough about it to have an opinion really. I wouldn't judge a guy for doing this. Everyone has a right to make their own choices. I'd just be concerned about the spreading of STDs.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

drealm said:


> suddenly over night been stigmatized?


Im pretty sure those who have slept with "escorts" have always been stigmatized, if other people knew about it that is.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

stylicho said:


> Im pretty sure those who have slept with "escorts" have always been stigmatized, if other people knew about it that is.


You're wrong. Almost every society in history has had prostitution deeply integrated into it's social structure. Prostitution served as a preservation tool for marriage, a fail safe for sexually frustrated men (elimination of rape) and a rite of passage into manhood. It's only in the last several decades in western society that prostitution has been stigmatized and outlawed.

In some places prostitution still doesn't carry any stigma, among such places are thailand, the philippines and mexico. In these places prostitution is seen as a daily recreation.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

drealm said:


> You're wrong. Almost every society in history has had prostitution deeply integrated into it's social structure. Prostitution served as a preservation tool for marriage, a fail safe for sexually frustrated men (elimination of rape) and a rite of passage into manhood. It's only in the last several decades in western society that prostitution has been stigmatized and outlawed.
> 
> In some places prostitution still doesn't carry any stigma, among such places are thailand, the philippines and mexico. In these places prostitution is seen as a daily recreation.


This.

For some reason, western culture deems a guy who has sex with a prostitute as a 'loser'.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

drealm said:


> You're wrong. Almost every society in history has had prostitution deeply integrated into it's social structure. Prostitution served as a preservation tool for marriage, a fail safe for sexually frustrated men (elimination of rape) and a rite of passage into manhood. It's only in the last several decades in western society that prostitution has been stigmatized and outlawed.
> 
> In some places prostitution still doesn't carry any stigma, among such places are thailand, the philippines and mexico. In these places prostitution is seen as a daily recreation.


I fail to understand how prostitution can save a marriage. In a previous post in this thread, you seemed to imply that it was preferable to an affair, but I don't believe that infidelity in any form would be welcome. If wives didn't immediately divorce their husbands because of it, perhaps it reflects that their marriages were an economic and social necessity- not that they were tolerant of escorts.

I also disagree with the idea that prostitution can decrease the incidence of rape. Are there any statistics to support this? Are there any government or non-profit initiatives that tackle sexual frustration as one of the causes?

As for frequenting a prostitute as an initiation rite- I have never heard of this outside of movies. In the past, our society was more religious and there was more stigma surrounding sex, so I would be greatly surprised if this were true.

If a person wants to be an escort, I can respect that choice. But if escorts were given more choices (mostly through formal education), I think many of them would opt to earn their money in a less dangerous and more stable profession. In this way, prostitution often takes advantage of poor, uneducated people with few choices, and few opportunities.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

jane said:


> I fail to understand how prostitution can save a marriage. In a previous post in this thread, you seemed to imply that it was preferable to an affair, but I don't believe that infidelity in any form would be welcome. If wives didn't immediately divorce their husbands because of it, perhaps it reflects that their marriages were an economic and social necessity- not that they were tolerant of escorts.


You're basing your views on western civilization's current view of marriage and relationships. Affairs have always been despised for two reasons. One, on going affairs competed for the man's emotions. Two, on going affairs could lead to inheritance of a man's fortune. Prostitution by comparison is much safer as emotions are non existent and prostitutes are never written into wills.



jane said:


> I also disagree with the idea that prostitution can decrease the incidence of rape. Are there any statistics to support this? Are there any government or non-profit initiatives that tackle sexual frustration as one of the causes?


Men can only get sex three ways:

#1 By consent.
#2 By paying for it.
#3 By rape.

If #1 is not available and #2 is outlawed, doesn't it follow that there will be a higher incidence of #3?



jane said:


> As for frequenting a prostitute as an initiation rite- I have never heard of this outside of movies.
> 
> In the past, our society was more religious and there was more stigma surrounding sex, so I would be greatly surprised if this were true.


See Intimate Matters: A History of Sexuality In America. Another good book, albeit not free is Love For Sale: A World History of Prostitution.

Yes society was more religious, but sexual stigma only applied to women; even the origin of the word virginity applies exclusively to women. So it was acceptable in many places for men to have a wife and also use prostitutes. As early as St Augustine and Thomas Aquinas, prostitution was viewed as a necessary function for a stable society and marriage. This was even the norm in ancient Greece.



jane said:


> If a person wants to be an escort, I can respect that choice. But if escorts were given more choices (mostly through formal education), I think many of them would opt to earn their money in a less dangerous and more stable profession. In this way, prostitution often takes advantage of poor, uneducated people with few choices, and few opportunities.


Prostitutes earn more than most degree holders, especially in legalized venues as in Nevada. My point being many ladies choose to do prostitution, in spite of having other choices.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

drealm said:


> Affairs have always been despised for two reasons. One, on going affairs competed for the man's emotions. Two, on going affairs could lead to inheritance of a man's fortune. Prostitution by comparison is much safer as emotions are non existent and prostitutes are never written into wills.


I think there are a myriad of reasons why infidelity would be objected to, beyond the two you mentioned. Some of these might be religious reasons, or a feeling of betrayal, or the fear of venereal disease, or as indicating a lack of commitment to marriage, or a sign that they were an inadequate spouse- I think the reasons are as diverse as the range of human emotion.



drealm said:


> Men can only get sex three ways:
> 
> #1 By consent.
> #2 By paying for it.
> ...


I think that rape is more than an expression of sexual frustration, and has a myriad of motivations. These may include a feeling of power and authority, disregard for others, a sense of entitlement, misogyny, ignorance of the law, as a tactic of intimidation, as a punishment, as a war crime, as tragic lack of judgment fueled by alcohol and drugs- and I am sure there are many others. Heterosexual men can also commit same-sex rape (and incest) that is not motivated by desire.

I clicked on Intimate Matters: A History of Sexuality In America. I don't think the author meant that patronizing a prostitute was a formalized rite of passage among a certain strata of society- I think the author gave one example of one young man who was brought by his father, and later asserted that some men only visited a prostitute once or twice because it was seen as an adult thing to do, but did not make it a habit.



drealm said:


> Prostitutes earn more than most degree holders, especially in legalized venues as in Nevada. My point being many ladies choose to do prostitution, in spite of having other choices.


I absolutely agree that for some people, prostitution is a choice freely made. And yet, for others, including a man I talked to who had desperately needed money as a youth, it is because they have few choices. Prostitution is romanticized in movies- but the dangers (disease, rape, murder, physical abuse, being arrested) are very real. Canadians may sadly recognize the name of Robert Pickton. Or Stephen Griffiths, in the UK. Today, the stigma surrounding prostitutes is very severe, and I think _some_ people would chose the respectability of being a doctor, or a plumber, or a school teacher, even at reduced profits.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Neutral. 
None of my business. They can do what they want, as long as they know their boundaries


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

drealm said:


> You're wrong. Almost every society in history has had prostitution deeply integrated into it's social structure. Prostitution served as a preservation tool for marriage, a fail safe for sexually frustrated men (elimination of rape) and a rite of passage into manhood. It's only in the last several decades in western society that prostitution has been stigmatized and outlawed.


Any facts to support this? And when I say facts I dont mean some vague link. Prove that rape was less common from one age to another.



> In some places prostitution still doesn't carry any stigma, among such places are thailand, the philippines and mexico. In these places prostitution is seen as a daily recreation.


Youre looking at it through male tinted glasses. Do you not think the female is stigmatized?


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

stylicho said:


> Any facts to support this? And when I say facts I dont mean some vague link. Prove that rape was less common from one age to another.


The US, a country with some of thee most severe prostitution laws in the world also happens to be the country with the highest rate of rape in the world.

This supports my earlier point:



> Men can only get sex three ways:
> 
> #1 By consent.
> #2 By paying for it.
> ...




The Kinsey Institute also states:



> In 1983, 125,600 people were arrested for prostitution while in 1994, that number dropped to 98,190 people.


Ironically this drop in prostitution correlates with another fact from Wikipedia:



> In the 1980s, date or acquaintance rape first gained acknowledgment.


And ironically the US Department of Justice states that date rape is on the rise:



> rates by third parties and by victims who had been raped by an acquaintance or intimate partner increased significantly between 1973 and 2000.


So it seems many would be johns, while not being the run of the mill rapist, are choosing to drug party girls instead of going to prostitutes.

I'd argue the the convergent trends of stigmatizing prostitution and promoting pickup artist culture have lead to the following statistic:



> 51-60% of college men report they would rape a woman if they were certain that they would get away with it





stylicho said:


> Youre looking at it through male tinted glasses. Do you not think the female is stigmatized?


The OP and jane are directing the subject at males.

What do you mean by a stigmatized female? A female prostitute? A female who uses male prostitutes? Be more specific.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Two separate facts, a decrease in (presumably) American arrests for prostitution, and an increase in American acquaintance rape, is not evidence of causation. 
Though reports of acquaintance rape may be rising, it can't be concluded that it is occurring more frequently- only that it is being recognized and reported more often. 
Even if prostitution was inversely proportional to rape (an idea which I do not acknowledge and which I have not seen supported by reliable statistics), I would not want my safety to be gained from the exploitation of vulnerable people.

p.s. - I've deliberately tried to refer to prostitutes as people, and not specifically as male or female.


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

drealm said:


> The US, a country with some of thee most severe prostitution laws in the world also happens to be the country with the highest rate of rape in the world.


The US also has the highest crime rate in the world. So you would assume that the US would also have a high rape count. I doubt there is more rape now in this country then say during the 1800s. Of course it would be nearly impossible to quantify that due to the justice system we now have. The fact that we have advanced so far in testing for rape has a lot to do with it. Also, I doubt 3rd world countries have the scientific testing we have to test for rape.


> What do you mean by a stigmatized female? A female prostitute? A female who uses male prostitutes? Be more specific.


Of course I meant female prostitutes. They drastically outnumber male prostitutes due to supply and demand.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

stylicho said:


> Of course I meant female prostitutes. They drastically outnumber male prostitutes due to supply and demand.


I think a prostitute would be stigmatized from being a marriage candidate. But I'm guessing most prostitutes don't want to marry anyways. Same goes for porn stars.


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm going against it oh ya and im pathetic never dated etc..hold a V card still wouldn't do it. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I voted neutral. I don't think escort services are morally wrong, in fact they're actually a good thing imo because they provide a guaranteed release of sexual frustration to guys who couldn't find it otherwise. I personally wouldn't go that route, though, and if I ever felt trapped in such a hopeless situation I'd just kill myself.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I never have but don't have a problem with it if others do so.


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Fine with me. I don't need them, but if a guy needs to get laid a guy needs to get laid.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that. No one (the escort or the one using it) is being coerced to take part, it is a mutual agreement. Both parties benefit. Let them be.


----------



## Nomad326 (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm neutral. I won't tell people how to live their lives and I don't want anybody telling me how to live mine.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Neutral. It's a business. Enjoy yourself


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't have a problem with them personally, as one of my good friends is this way. But if their ultimate goal is to get a girlfriend I would say it isn't a very healthy thing to do, and is kind of counter productive to their ultimate goals.


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

if thats what someone wants to do i am not going to hate, me personally would never do something like that no matter the circumstance


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Neutral. I just can't bring myself to call fire and brimstone upon those fellas. This is one of those issues I say, live and let live.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

There is nothing immoral about adults engaging in consensual acts of sex or capitalism, even when they combine the two.

As I've pointed out before, sex for money is both legal & common -- it's called porn.

I personally don't see how a guy too fearful for free sex is going to deal with paying for sex. It's still sex and it still involves a woman. I don't see how paying for it makes it any less stressful.

I wouldn't do it, but I have no problem with others who wish to.

And prostitution is only dangerous because of its illegality. I assume Nevada brothels employ large muscular men as bouncers to removes any troublesome customers. They could also use metal detectors to keep weapons out of the establishment, and one isn't likely to kill when they are fully known, paying by credit card and being on security camera. Very different from a street walker who does her work in dark alley with a man only named "John" where there is nobody to come to her aid and she can't know if he has a knife to slash her throat.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Too anxious to walk up to a girl and ask her out for a cup of coffee but you can walk up to a girl and ask "how much for a *******?"


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Amocholes said:


> Too anxious to walk up to a girl and ask her out for a cup of coffee but you can walk up to a girl and ask "how much for a *******?"


The girl may well reject a guy's invitation for coffee as "he's just not my type".

A hooker on a corner isn't at all likely to reject a distinguished gentleman like Ben Franklin.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

drealm said:


> We live in an era that's completely opposite of all previous history. Why should I be ashamed of something that's been tolerated, promoted and accepted throughout 95% of history and then suddenly over night been stigmatized?


There are many horrible things in the past that have been tolerated/promoted/accepted. Child brides? Child labour? Spousal abuse? Just because people in the past felt that way doesn't mean it's okay.



drealm said:


> Men can only get sex three ways:
> 
> #1 By consent.
> #2 By paying for it.
> ...


Wow, and you complain of the oh so horrible injustices men face. A man won't rape just because he isn't getting laid. That takes away responsibility and suggests that men are sex crazy. I have more faith in men than that.

And rape isn't sex.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

I voted neutral.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> Too anxious to walk up to a girl and ask her out for a cup of coffee but you can walk up to a girl and ask "how much for a *******?"


Its not quite the same, with a hooker you both know the deal. Rather than a girl in a bar who your trying to ply with alcohol and crappy chat up lines. Going with a hooker elimates all that crap and you get straight to the point. And with a hooker you dont have to suffer any repurcussions if anything embarassing does or doesnt happen. :blank


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I personally don't see how a guy too fearful for free sex is going to deal with paying for sex. It's still sex and it still involves a woman. I don't see how paying for it makes it any less stressful.


The stressful part is attempting to get to the sex and intimacy (as in a romantic connection) part with a woman. With a non-prostitute, it's a business transaction, not so much an eww-this-guy's-personality-sucks-and-he's-boring thing. There are some of us who do date, but who never get to the sex part or even get to make a real connection with a girl before she dumps us. When the choice appears to be between no sex and no intimacy, or sex and no intimacy, I might choose the latter.


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

On the subject of escorts..
I want to make something clear..

An escort is not a streetwalker.
There is a big difference.

Escorts charge by the hour, usually the man meets the escort in an upscale hotel or her place (this is known as an incall, which is considered illegal in Canada) or has the escort come to his place (his residence, hotel, this is known as an outcall, which is legal in Canada). Some escorts are travel compagnions, and have a social rate for outings, weekend getaways etc. 

Escorts are NEVER on the sidewalk of a bad, seedy part of town walking around. Escorts do not provide the services of a streetwalker. Which is known as "car fun" ( e.g a blowjob for X amount, Full servicre for X amount in the backseat) of the mans car as a streetwalker would do. 

I have known a few escorts, also many exotic dancers provide escort services.

Not all escorts are drug addicts with pimps, some women escort to put themselves through school, buy a house, buy a car etc.

Society never mentions that though, it always focuses on forced prostitution (streetwalkers). 
Society always focuses on streetwalkers giving a bad image for all women working as a prostitute...So people have this negative, dirty, desperate woman with HIV image on the aspects of prostitution. 

No, I don't think there is anything wrong with a man who has SA hiring an escort to feel more at ease with women. The man doesn't even have to have sex with her either.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

I don't think there anything wrong with it. For guys and society, it's like there's something wrong with the concept of paying for sex, and many guys would be ashamed to admit it. It's a stigmata I do not understand. If you aren't getting any anyway and you are painfully shy to talk, you gotta get a release somehow. 

I ended up paying for sex the other day, the sales tactic was awesome, was at a strip club and a dancer came up to me and started playing with my hoo-hoo. Then offered sex for $150 so I was like yeah. It was by far the coolest strip club I ever been to.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Too anxious to walk up to a girl and ask her out for a cup of coffee but you can walk up to a girl and ask "how much for a *******?"


Well, a guy can't ask for a menu or anything. :eyes :lol.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, a guy can't ask for a menu or anything. :eyes :lol.


How do YOU know? :wink


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, I voted on this a long time ago, but here's my reply. Don't care, it's your life and the escorts life and you get to live with the consequenses. There are worse things.

You know, I used to have a girlfriend who thought she wanted to be an escort. She thought we should run a business together. Somehow, with my "condition," I don't think that would have worked out very well.


----------



## livefast3315 (Apr 22, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> I don't think there anything wrong with it. For guys and society, it's like there's something wrong with the concept of paying for sex, and many guys would be ashamed to admit it. It's a stigmata I do not understand. If you aren't getting any anyway and you are painfully shy to talk, you gotta get a release somehow.
> 
> I ended up paying for sex the other day, the sales tactic was awesome, was at a strip club and a dancer came up to me and started playing with my hoo-hoo. Then offered sex for $150 so I was like yeah. It was by far the coolest strip club I ever been to.


No sex in the champagne room!!


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

livefast3315 said:


> No sex in the champagne room!!


lmao! That's funny because they called it a "bottle" when they put in my tab.


----------



## Relaxation (Jul 12, 2010)

sure why not lol


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

too shy to date or too undesirable to date? i think alot of shy people hide behind the word but the reality is not too many people are interested in them.

men and women that use escorts in most cases = undesirable losers.


----------

